# Where are the BOCA codes?



## RLGA (May 7, 2013)

ICC has available for purchase all (at least it appears to be all) of the _Uniform Building Code _editions and the _Standard Building Code _editions in scanned PDFs.  However, there is not a single BOCA code provided.  Is the former code organization holding on to their copyright with a death grip?

Additionally, finding a used copy to purchase is a nearly impossible task.  I'm seeking 1970 and 1975 editions of the _Basic Building Code_.  If anybody has a copy of either or both they are willing to part with, I will happily pay for them.


----------



## jpranch (May 7, 2013)

Here you go. This link will take you to what you are looking for: Legacy Codes and References - Codes


----------



## RLGA (May 7, 2013)

jpranch:

They only have the 1993 and 1999 BOCA codes; whereas, they have the UBC all the way back to the 1920's and the SBC back to the 1950's.

Why no BOCA codes before the 1990's?


----------



## jpranch (May 7, 2013)

I see it. I have a call into the ICC legacy codes person. She is out of the office until tomorrow. I'll do my best to get you an answer as soon as possible. Man oh man what a day. My brains are toasted. If you do not see a response from me tomorrow please send me a pm to remind me. I think that tonight will be a 6'er!


----------



## jpranch (May 8, 2013)

RLGA, They are available. If you or anybody else needs the entire code or just selected sections Please give Janita a call at the ICC at 1-888-422-7233 Extension #4345.


----------



## cda (May 8, 2013)

...........


----------



## oldred (Jul 26, 2013)

jpranch, I've been looking high and low for the same information.  Was happy to find this thread.  Thank you very much.


----------



## cda (Jul 26, 2013)

oldred said:
			
		

> jpranch, I've been looking high and low for the same information.  Was happy to find this thread.  Thank you very much.


welcome, there are some old code enforcers on here.

How did you find us??

do you mind stating what you do?


----------



## Sifu (Jul 26, 2013)

Law.resource.org has quite a few codes (free since they have been adopted by somebody, somewhere).  Takes some clicking but once you figure it out it doesn't take too long to find them (if they have them).


----------

